# Hi Girls!!! im new and wanted to say hello...



## miaC (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

just joined and getting used to it all.  Im form Crumlin in Antrim and i have been sitting here reading 
everyones posts for hours.... as you can see from my signiture , we have been TTC for about 8 years now and was confirmed POCS about 3 years ago.  Cant believe that i havent been on here before!!!  well im looking forward to loads of advice 
and meeting people in northern ireland who have the same problems as me and the OH, although he will say that there aint anything qrong with him  lol

cheers girls


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Mia,

Welcome to FF 

Tony


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

WELCOME miaC 

i was the same when i found fertility friends! its been a great support and help to me !!
And everyone is so friendly !

good luck in your ttc journey x

lindsey


----------



## miaC (Nov 30, 2005)

Aw thanks!!!  been a hard road but hopefully this site can make it less bumpy


----------



## cutiedoodles (May 17, 2007)

Hi Mia

My husband is from Glenavy!!  We live in Ards now.  I also have pcos, but was only dx this year.  We have a dd who is nearly 3.  I attend the ulster hospital and am going on Tuesday week, possibly getting clomid.  I may need to lose more weight first though, don't know yet.

Good luck

Nicola


----------



## miaC (Nov 30, 2005)

aha its my stalker lol only messing hows you missus, hope you get the clomid, i have made an appointment with the 
doctor to see about clomid, but im trying like mad to lose weight, so he cant say i  havent tried,
i just find itso hard....


----------



## cutiedoodles (May 17, 2007)

Lol Mia, yep its me again  

Losing weight is soooo hard.  My consultant didn't mention my weight which I found weird, but I went ahead and lost some anyway.  I will be sooo annoyed if they make a fuss about it next week after not mentioning it last time, cuz then this appt will be a complete waste of time.  Well, we will see.

Nic xxx


----------

